# Frustrated...



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Lately I'm just getting more and more angry with Jitzu. I love her, but she is SO awful! She won't leave Torri alone, she's often a jerk to the boys, she won't stay out of the garbage (which causes her to puke all over..), and she broke into my gecko tank.

Chasing Torri and breaking into the gecko tank is a big deal. I tried a feliway diffuser...the boys mellowed, but it didn't affect Jitzu. I tried a pheromone collar, smells nice but doesn't work.
She scared Whiteling (My leopard gecko) so bad that she lost her tail...not cool!
I've taken precautions with the tank now, but I'm just at the end of my rope. I have no idea what I can do other than lock her up when I'm not home...and I have no where to put her other than a kennel.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

Do you have tank clips/locks to prevent her from getting at the gecko? I keep crested geckos, and even without cats, I have tank clips to keep the top secure. A friend of mine had a cat that killed a leopard gecko because she didn't have clips to keep on the top...


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

How old is she? Gracie went through a little 'teenage rebellious' phase a little while ago, just before her second birthday, and now she is much mellower. Maybe your girl is just in a phase...? Hope so...

Fran


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

The tank is huge, and so is the topper. She couldn't have lifted it, but somehow she figured out how to open the top. Now there are twist ties holding the tank shut.

As for her age...She's 5. I don't think it's just a phase, but I don't know what I can do about it. Maybe she's just having a bad month...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Have you brought Jitzu in for a wellness check? Sometimes kitties will act b****y when they're not feeling good.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Our Scottie had been turning into a nasty cat. He is the smartest of the bunch and he would get into more trouble than any of them. He was beating up on Casper and just being nasty with the others. I could not touch him without planning on being scratched. 
Several months ago I decided to try loving him and giving him extra attention whenever possible. At first I could only do it if I gave him treats at the same time, but he has been getting better and better. Now he even comes under the covers and sleeps with me a few times a week and I can almost always reach out and pet him and he enjoys it. He is still agressive to the other cats at times, but not anywhere near as much as he was.
Maybe some extra loving and attention would help Jitzu also.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Jitzu's due for a health check in November...the sad thing is in a lot of ways she's better than she has ever been. In others I feel like we're backsliding. I know she's healthy, she's active, cuddly with the boys, eating well, even playing occasionally.

As for the cuddles, we do cuddle occasionally, but she's been looking for her cuddle time from my boys lately. Maybe I should make a point of more cuddle time, I'm just having a hard time with it because of her hurting my gecko and being a jerk to Torri.

She is our smartest cat, by a long shot. And she's plenty smart enough to get into loads of trouble. And get around any blockades I set in her way. Which is really a large part of the problem. I just get very frustrated with her...I think I need to continue practicing my patience.

On the positive side she let my mum pet her a bit yesterday!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Sound like a severe case of boredom to me. Smart cats need lots of distractions.

Put down some cardboard boxes and lots of toys. I like to put paper grocery bags inside big boxes to me it more interesting. I also cut holes in the boxes that are just big enough for my cats to get in and out. It seems to be more interesting for them that way. I have one box I made a door on for my cat that likes to open cabinets and stuff.

Maybe another cat tree.

You can try hiding treats in the boxes and around so they get a chance to "hunt". It sounds like one of those balls that you put treats in and then the cats has to knock it around to get the treats out might be good for her.


----------

